# PowerPivot Error Messages



## RagnarokX66 (Apr 10, 2016)

I have a workbook that was created with a powerpivot data model using Excel 2010 64 bit and the latest version of the 2010 addin.

When trying to open this file on Excel 2016 32 bit I get the following sequence of error messages:




[*=1]_This workbook has a power pivot data model created using a previous version of the power pivot addin. You'll need to upgrade this data model with power pivot for Microsoft Excel 2016.

_
[*=1]_This workbook contains a Data Model that was created with a previous version of PowerPivot. Opening this model will upgrade it to a newer version. The upgrade might take some time. __If you upgrade, you can no longer open this workbook with the previous version of PowerPivot. To continue using the previous version, click Cancel. __Do you want to upgrade the workbook?_
​


[*=1]_Sorry, powerpivot can't open the data model because there was a COM exception while opening. You might be opening a workbook on a corrupt installation of Excel. Click details for more information._

My excel installation is not corrupt. 

Anyone been through this?

Thanks


----------



## Useful (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello! try to fix issue on Office 2010 as offers here


----------



## RagnarokX66 (Apr 14, 2016)

Useful said:


> Hello! try to fix issue on Office 2010 as offers here



Thanks


----------

